# Bushing Storage?



## hanau (Sep 24, 2010)

How do you store your bushing so they don't get mixed up with each other?


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 24, 2010)

I use one of these http://www.harborfreight.com/18-divider-storage-container-94456.html I have tried film canisters , plastic parts baggies , even shower curtain rings but each has its limitation . The storage boxes are great , the compartments keep everything separated , if the box falls off the bench it stays closed (always keep it latched) and I label each compartment on the lid so I know which bin has what bushings


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 24, 2010)

I use metal shower curtain hooks/loops for all my bushings until I started buying Johnny's bushings (so I can turn between centers)  Those I use a small parts bin I found at Lowes


----------



## ToddMR (Sep 24, 2010)

My friend's dad gave me one of these.  I LOVE it.  Makes it nice.

http://www.harborfreight.com/24-container-storage-box-90243.html


----------



## MatthewZS (Sep 24, 2010)

*...*

I use these:

http://www.countycomm.com/ring.htm

Along with each set of bushings I include one of those cheap plastic tags like you put on a keyring to hang in the closet.  On the tag I write the model number and kits it works with.


----------



## splinter99 (Sep 24, 2010)

I like this container better..This way if you drop it, each set of bushings is in its own little box..Mine are still all mixed up though..A neat freak..Im not

http://www.harborfreight.com/24-container-storage-box-90243.html


----------



## JohnU (Sep 24, 2010)

I have a plastic drawer cabinet on the wall similar to this, with each drawer labled per pen kit style I make.  I keep the bushings and drill bits in the drawer and any pen mill sleeve if needed.  The larger lower drawers are great for micro mesh, pen mills and odd drill bit sizes.


----------



## hanau (Sep 24, 2010)

thanks all, I am going to try the shower curtain hooks for know, But will pick up the storage container type and the plastic drawer cabinet from Harbor freight next weekend.

John


----------



## AlanZ (Sep 24, 2010)

I too use the little containers from the 24 piece HF set.  Perfect for bushings.  I don't use the larger container... the small containers go into shallow drawers in a wood toolchest (also from HF)


----------



## BKelley (Sep 24, 2010)

All you fellows have great ideas for storage of bushings. It is really a challenge to keep them seperated. I use small plastic medicine bottles from the drugstore.  I label each bottle with the bushing makers name and which pen it is used for.  I took a maple 2x6, drilled holes with a forster bit  that is the right diameter for the bottles 1 inch deep  Works great for me.


----------



## leestoresund (Sep 24, 2010)

Now I have to go and mic all the ones that are mixed up, compare them to the chart and then keep them sorted correctly.

Lee


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 24, 2010)

I use pill bottles with a label on each one.


----------



## robutacion (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah, greats ideas in here...!!!

I starting using the individual small plastic containers to keep my bushings, each box marked with the kit name and a Roman number type.  Then I printed A page with all the kits I use, with that Roman number in front of its name/code in "bold", put in a plastic cover protector and stick in on my working board, near where I have all the bushings store.

Now, and more importantly, you grab your Dramel/engraving tool, etc., and engrave/cut that Roman number into all the bushing of that kit.  The engraving needs to be done on the bushing face opposite to the one where the pen barrel goes, and voila...! if kids, accident or a dozen other possible ways to get those un-marked bushings left in the lathe or elsewhere for later sorting, doesn't get done and unless each individual bushing is marked, it always means troubles.

At any time that, I'm unsure what bushings I have in my hands, I simple look at its identification number and match it with the kits chart...!:wink:

It works for me...!:biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## LarryDNJR (Sep 25, 2010)

ToddMR said:


> My friend's dad gave me one of these.  I LOVE it.  Makes it nice.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/24-container-storage-box-90243.html




Dad gave that to you because I suggested them to get you one. 


I like this container alot myself I even bought two more.


----------



## zig613 (Sep 25, 2010)

I use the mid size glass-topped aluminum watch maker cases from Lee Valley.  http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=44948&cat=1,43326,44948

Wade


----------



## holmqer (Sep 25, 2010)

I use margarine tubs, one tub per kit. I keep both steel and Delrin bushings in each tub and have room for both my home-made between center bushings and my old mandrel bushings. Since I tend to make spares when I make bushings, I toss them in as well.

I make spare bushings since once I'm dialed in on my metal lathe, it's easy to make one extra perfect fitting bushing. That way, if I screw one up or loose it, I have a spare already made.


----------



## JBCustomPens (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't use bushings...


----------



## Tanner (Sep 26, 2010)

JohnU said:


> I have a plastic drawer cabinet on the wall similar to this, with each drawer labled per pen kit style I make.  I keep the bushings and drill bits in the drawer and any pen mill sleeve if needed.  The larger lower drawers are great for micro mesh, pen mills and odd drill bit sizes.



I use this as well.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 26, 2010)

I use the same one as tanner and JohnU, except mine has all small containers.


----------



## marter1229 (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the great ideas. 
That make better sense than by basement floor and work bench top under the wood chips.

Terry


----------



## TXPhi67 (Sep 27, 2010)

I use old shallow snuff tins to keep the bushing separate and keep them in a repo of an antique dentist cabinet my father made for me.


----------



## steeler fan1 (Sep 27, 2010)

This is the same one I use. I use a label maker to identify each little box, works great.

Carl




ToddMR said:


> My friend's dad gave me one of these. I LOVE it. Makes it nice.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/24-container-storage-box-90243.html


----------



## Padre (Sep 27, 2010)

I use these!  They are clear, come with labels and tilt out so the bushings don't fall out.  They connect together really great.


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Sep 27, 2010)

JohnU said:


> I have a plastic drawer cabinet on the wall similar to this, with each drawer labled per pen kit style I make. I keep the bushings and drill bits in the drawer and any pen mill sleeve if needed. The larger lower drawers are great for micro mesh, pen mills and odd drill bit sizes.


 
Thats my storage too. I use the larger spaces for drives. Didnt think about putting the drill bits in there too. Gonna think on that one.


----------



## Whaler (Sep 27, 2010)

Here is a shot of my system the drawers are large enough to hold my closed end mandrels as well. I have my kits stored the same way.


----------



## manatee (Sep 27, 2010)

JohnU, I just ordered one of those from Amazon yesterday.  Glad you like yours!


----------



## jbthbt (Sep 27, 2010)

I really like the new Plano system fishing boxes. They are a standard size and I bought a big box that holds all my bushings, spare parts, small tools, etc. It all fits nicely on a shelf and is really easy to keep organized.


----------



## Dudley Young (Oct 1, 2010)

Store the kits in the large drewers and the bushing next to them in the small drewers. The blanks are in the plastic pickle jars up top. I have 4 of these drewer cabinets so far. Available at Home Depot.


----------



## Rangertrek (Oct 5, 2010)

*Plastic Tubes*

I store mine in plastic tubes that have a top, won't spill if dropped on the floor!  The top has a number to the bushing set.  I keep them hanging on a rack with the top visible.


----------

